

Is it considered (un)professional to use an alias? - throwaway76

Hey guys,<p>Just a question from someone who is both a recent college graduate and just (seriously) getting involved in online activities.<p>Is it considered unprofessional to use an alias? If it's not, in what circumstances would it be?<p>For example, if you received a resume, would you frown upon it containing the e-mail something@randomalias.com vs. something@firstnamelastname.com, or similar?<p>Thanks for your input, guys.
======
wmf
Email addresses don't matter, but the only people who don't put real names on
resumes are gray hats.

